# Why the band is upside down



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

Why do we have to band the pigeons with the letters upside down,

Hope if we band it straight, then we can see the numbers even if it stands on its legs.

Diwakar


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because when you hold a pigeon in the correct way you can read it better when you turn the bird over.. personally I do not care which way it goes on..I can figure it out.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You do not "have" to band them upside down. But if you handle the birds at shipping it is easier to read them. But HEY--maybe we have been banding them WRONG for 100 years?????????Then again I am not in India. So band your birds the way you want them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Racing people like the bands upside down so when basketing birds on shipping night for a race. it is easier and faster reading the bands.In the old days.When rotating the bird to see the band the band is now right side up and its easier to read this speeds up the basketing of the birds. In the old days things were done by hand and recorded on paper by hand. Today with electronic clocks things go much faster * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I band all my birds upside down even if they aren't homers, just cause it's easier for me. They usually don't stay still long enough or aren't in the right position for me to read, so I end up catching them anyway 

But there is no rule that says you must band one way or another. A lot of people band for the same reason as you.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

when you grab the bird and strech the leg back the band is right thats why you put it upside down.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Another band question...I read in a number of different locations (including on this forum) that I should be using size 7 bands for Birmingham Rollers. I ordered some bands, and it looks like they are smaller than the bands on my current birds. These were ordered from NE Pigeon Supply, and they confirmed with me that I wanted bands for Birmingham Rollers.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Rollers are number 7-mm---and yes they are smaller than Homer bands which is number 8-mm


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I put Cooters band on upside down and was feeling like real dork, my husband just tells everyone it's like that so Cooter can read it.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

A few years ago, I ordered some numbered bands for my racing homers, and on one end (of the tube) there was a countersink (a polished, or groved, not rough area).
I wouldn't put the rough/sharp end so it would rest (for the life of my Pigeon) on it's foot! Ever!
I don't care if it's easier for the keeper, or Pro Racer, I only care that it's easy on my Pigeon!
After a while, I just quit applying bands all together untill I understood the capabilities of my Pigeons. They actually flew faster without leg bands. (it's a very scientific areodynamic calculation that is being patented as we speak). 
When I had valuable parents, their young obtained numbered, and colored leg bands. 
It is easiest for the Pigeon Handler to hold a Pigeon Correctly to read the band number correctly. The band being upsidedown would possably mean that the Pigeon Keeper/Handler would have to stand on their heads to read the band number correctly.
To each his own.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You can always fly the same pigeon a number of times with and without snap on bands to determine whether the band affects performance. At first look I dont think that structure makes much difference to the flying performance of the pigeons, but scientific tools can sure give accurate observings than to what we see.

I never band my pigeons, as I dont have the need but if I ever band, I will keep in mind on the rough/sharp end as mentioned by NDCooper, thanks for the insight


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

The bands were AU registered bands from a top name Pigeon supplier, I can't remember if it was Foyes, or another supplier in the U.S.
They were clear plastic coated metal bands.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sreeshs--How do you keep from breeding Brother to Sister if you do not band your birds?
Sounds like you need to Band them and keep records or you are asking for TROUBLE


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Sreeshs--How do you keep from breeding Brother to Sister if you do not band your birds?
> Sounds like you need to Band them and keep records or you are asking for TROUBLE


I can identify each of my birds without bands 

If I find any pairing up activity (including brother/sister) which I don't want, I simply separate one of them for a few days.

With only 40 some pigeons, thats not so difficult as almost half of them are already paired breeders.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Up side down right side up. It is better to band the birds. Many will band the birds with the band up side down no days. Now years back most banded the birds right side up. But it is easyer to read the bands faster up side down. Far as flying faster I think NOT And if a bird is lost the band is the only key to really ever getting the bird back. Not banding the birds has more draw backs From breeding record keeping. As as much as we like to think we can remember we do forget at times.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Just Admit it re lee--us americans are not as Smart as Flyers in India.
Bet he has all 40 named and can call their names as they trap.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Just Admit it re lee--us americans are not as Smart as Flyers in India.
> Bet he has all 40 named and can call their names as they trap.


so what if he does? He IS smart enough not to be rude to fellow flyers.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Just Admit it re lee--us americans are not as Smart as Flyers in India.
> Bet he has all 40 named and can call their names as they trap.


Actually, you are right there on the names  All of them has names, most of them pretty simple like "Black Queen I", "Black Queen II", etc. (Both are here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=837&pictureid=12907) Now you cant tell much difference, but I know the first one is my hen of the breeding pair and the second is her daughter from her 2nd set of eggs)

I do keep breeding records, in a microsoft excel sheet, with name, date of hatch, age, characteristics, wormed yes/no, paired to, breeding history, disease history as the columns.

Now, identifying a lost pigeon by the band, unless its a name and address band (which I have been searching for, no luck) won't work because there is simply no racing clubs as of now. Even if someone catch a pigeon it will go to their flock or to the nearest pet shop for sale.

Search in the web for photos of pigeons from India breeders and compare how many of have them bands, will be pretty few, same for those out for sale in the pet shops.

Another thing, the trapping system, simply don't exist here, even with the local racers  yep, give a check, they might even ask what a benzing clock is in racing pigeons 

The very first reference I got about bands here, is from the neighbouring state of Karnataka, with which our PT member Anandcholli is also registered. I would like to know for sure whether they have the special clock types for racing events

The loft system, very few keeps it, mainly for breeding, 90% goes for the simple wooden cage in the yard types.

Things defer a lot from place to place


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> You can always fly the same pigeon a number of times with and without snap on bands to determine whether the band affects performance. At first look I dont think that structure makes much difference to the flying performance of the pigeons, but scientific tools can sure give accurate observings than to what we see.
> 
> I never band my pigeons, as I dont have the need but if I ever band, I will keep in mind on the rough/sharp end as mentioned by NDCooper, thanks for the insight


Iam in agreement you should band your birds.. I understand why you don't.. but what if something were to happen to you, and friends had to find homes for your birds.. they are IMO more valuble with a seemless band, that way people know how old the bird is and can identify it. It also seems more professional when they are banded and not just an accident or a regular street pigeon.. you may know better but someone else may not if your not around to tell them the history..


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I know perhaps in some parts of the world Bands are not as easy to get. But still its better to band the birds If you can get bands. Bands are cheap and serve a great purpose in pigeon keeping. So many pigeons look just alike But band numbers prove what bird is what. And for racing or showing they are a must. Just keeping them in the back yard for enjoyment still bands should be used. But each person has they motives. So not banding the birds does not mean you do not care .But It is highly recomemned to band the birds.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to sweep off any cob webs of misunderstandings, I would love to see my pretty birds having a band with my name and address written  no doubt in that. Since nobody has a practice of that here, I am not able to source it. 

I would also bet that banding pigeons is more methodical and practice oriented when a whole system supports it.

It doesnot make sense to ask a pigeon racing club in another state to provide me bands bigger than the racing pigeon size for my fancy pigeons. It wont be practical also as if I lose a bird with that set of banded numbers of the racing club of another state, no one here is going to identify its a racing pigeon band of a club, set aside trying to contact the club.

If you check another thread in PT about pigeon supply houses by Jaxtech, I had mentioned there that my inquiry to Jedds and NEPS haven't got a reply yet. The shipment costs from there to here is not something I can weigh on the superior side compared to the only necessity of banding the pigeons.

Even though this discussion took a little off topic lift, I guess that now someone from India who knows a place to get address bands for fancys, might be able to give me a new lead


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ND Cooper said:


> The bands were AU registered bands from a top name Pigeon supplier, I can't remember if it was Foyes, or another supplier in the U.S.
> They were clear plastic coated metal bands.


*Hi ND COOPER,The 2010 AU bands are no longer plastic[ over metal they are infact plastic over plastic and they no longer have a sharp edge on one side.I have a 2010 AU band here in hand be assured there is no metal, the band I have is from Jedds supply house  GEORGE*


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

sreeshs said:


> Just to sweep off any cob webs of misunderstandings, I would love to see my pretty birds having a band with my name and address written  no doubt in that. Since nobody has a practice of that here, I am not able to source it.
> 
> I would also bet that banding pigeons is more methodical and practice oriented when a whole system supports it.
> 
> ...


Here we have the NPA also national pigeon association. You can bands for all breeds. There might be some national club in India i do not know But you might checkPersonal bands You could order on The U S side as they just have your info only on them where reg bands Are year dated and numbered with the oganization letters such as AU IF NPA IPB and so forth.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Shreesh,


You dont need to have a clubs bands for your fancy birds, 

I have ordered bands with my Initials and phone number, so that if any bird is lost and if any good person gets it he can call me, because I do fly all my birds except breeders. 

Again buying bands is not as easy, When I searched for bands, I was asked not to buy locally as the quality was not good(as our member told in earlier message) so I had to order it through our pet store from another place which is nearly 600km away. and it took more than a month to reach me. (The reason is making band is not there business, they just do for passion or for their love in pigeons) 

Shreesh I got the bands from Chennai.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great, if you can share the contact information, I could try to get some too.

Thanks man


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

diwaj--do you happen to know Raj Yadav-----Maharashtra -Mumbia -India
cell---9867522702 I don't have an E-Mail address
Maybe he can help you


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow! The Magic of Computers!
I wrote a reply, but it got cut off by the Moderator!
So Much For Freedom of Speech! 
BOOOOO!, HISSSSS, HISSSSSS....
I know which moderator did it Too!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Great, if you can share the contact information, I could try to get some too.
> 
> Thanks man


sreeshs, foy's has NPA seemless bands to put on your hatchlings if you want to in the furture if your going to breed any birds, they would ship to you using a flat rate box from the usps, for about 15 dollars to ship, or you can appeal to members here to send you their extras, just would have to be the right size. I just had to order 10 (which was the minimum) NPA Of the 10mm size bands, I will have 8 left over.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

ND Cooper said:


> Wow! The Magic of Computers!
> I wrote a reply, but it got cut off by the Moderator!
> So Much For Freedom of Speech!
> BOOOOO!, HISSSSS, HISSSSSS....
> I know which moderator did it Too!


I went back through all the postings on this thread. Did not see 1 deleted post by any moderator. Did your computer lock up or what. As I said I saw no deleted posts. And it shows deleted posts when they are removed.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Sky,

I dont know Raj Yadav-----Maharashtra,
But thanks for the number, Will call him later.

Spirit wings your lucky you ordered just 10(minimum), I was asked to buy 100(minimum) .

Shreesh, I dont have the phone number of the Chennai guy at present, I will pass the number soon to you.

Diwa


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

diwaj said:


> Hi Sky,
> 
> I dont know Raj Yadav-----Maharashtra,
> But thanks for the number, Will call him later.
> ...


Thanks Diwa. I also had left a PM to our member Anandcholli. He communicated the fact that his racing club in Karnataka also orders the same from Chennai. He would be sending more info soon. Lets look how its going.

Spirit wings - What Jedds says is that confirm with them with details of items before ordering it on internet in case of International shipments so that they can provide the accurate shipping costs. One week since I left them the details of item but no reply yet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Thanks Diwa. I also had left a PM to our member Anandcholli. He communicated the fact that his racing club in Karnataka also orders the same from Chennai. He would be sending more info soon. Lets look how its going.
> 
> Spirit wings - What Jedds says is that confirm with them with details of items before ordering it on internet in case of International shipments so that they can provide the accurate shipping costs. One week since I left them the details of item but no reply yet


Im sorry I meant foy's. I did call them and an actual person answers the phone. she said :shipping in a flat rate box to india about 15 dollars.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> Im sorry I meant foy's. I did call them and an actual person answers the phone. she said :shipping in a flat rate box to india about 15 dollars.


Thanks Spiritwings  I also found a couple of vendors of pigeon supplies from China, they do have the complete portfolio for the equipment supplies including the bands. Since its a neighbouring country, it might be cheaper when it comes to shipments


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Ede-bird*,



> I put Cooters band on upside down and was feeling like real dork, my husband just tells everyone it's like that so Cooter can read it.


I think this answer takes the cake! LOL.

*ND Cooper*,



> Wow! The Magic of Computers!
> I wrote a reply, but it got cut off by the Moderator!


If you were writing a post, but then were interrupted by something for a bit, then finished your post and hit "Submit Reply" button, it might get deleted by the PT computer, which logs you off automatically after a certain period of inactivity.

I have written long posts (when researching on the web for info), corrected them, then hit the "Submit Reply" button (a half hour or so after starting the post), only to have a new screen come up saying I am not logged in, etc., and my post and all my work vanish. If I think of it, I copy my post to clipboard before hitting the "Submit Reply" button.

Sometimes, if I re-log in after hitting the "Submit Post" button, then go to the previous page and one or two previous pages before that, I will see my un-submitted post waiting for me. Sometimes not.

This "disappearing post" issue has been addressed before, in some other forum. 

I don't know if this is what happened to you. At any rate, I am not an expert on the ins and outs of posting. LOL.

Now, if I can just get this thing posted....

Larry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Thanks Spiritwings  I also found a couple of vendors of pigeon supplies from China, they do have the complete portfolio for the equipment supplies including the bands. Since its a neighbouring country, it might be cheaper when it comes to shipments


well, always remember your friend here in the USA can send you extras, just ask and I can check what I have if you only need a few.. for this year and next..and so on.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> well, always remember your friend here in the USA can send you extras, just ask and I can check what I have if you only need a few.. for this year and next..and so on.


I know  The thing is I will need bands which can carry email id or contact no., that is the personalized bands, the snap on or the regular but of size 9mm or 10mm (I am yet to confirm the mm).

A regular band with numbers will not help me in obtaining a communication if someone finds the lost bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> I know  The thing is I will need bands which can carry email id or contact no., that is the personalized bands, the snap on or the regular but of size 9mm or 10mm (I am yet to confirm the mm).
> 
> A regular band with numbers will not help me in obtaining a communication if someone finds the lost bird.


I see, but the "non removable" seemless band has the year the bird was hatched and can not be disputed, that is the whole point in banding plus being able to wright the # down to keep track of it's history and sex.. as it is a seemless band that goes on when they are 6 to 8 days old..another removable snap on can go on the other leg.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Homing Pigeon Bands are 8mm
What Pigeon are you banding?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Homing Pigeon Bands are 8mm
> What Pigeon are you banding?


Mine are fancy cross breeds, locally known as Australian Reds, Blacks, Whites. They are with muffs and of the size of Indian fantails and Lahores.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

We'll, Larry C, That's most likely what has happened...
But There's only one that Really Knows For Sure!
And, only One That Is Truely in control, correct? 
Before I get Pooped on again, let's All, remind ourselves, that we have to work together, All of the Time, Every Time!
There is no Backseat! 
Every Area of the World is Different, the Pigeons, and their keepers, make that possable!
I Don't agree with ReeLee Lots of times, but when I get cut off, Well, let's just say, That I get Pi___d Off!
What, To Do?, What,To Do?
I Know, Let's All Work Together!
Hows That?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

ND Cooper said:


> We'll, Larry C, That's most likely what has happened...
> But There's only one that Really Knows For Sure!
> And, only One That Is Truely in control, correct?
> Before I get Pooped on again, let's All, remind ourselves, that we have to work together, All of the Time, Every Time!
> ...


 You Are trying to provoke a Something here That YOU know is False I never cut you off as you have said And If you disagree with my posts Thats fine. But do not make up lies.


----------



## confederatemule (Jul 19, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> so what if he does? He IS smart enough not to be rude to fellow flyers.


Very well said, Spirit Wings. Thank you.

Mule


----------

